# Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modded to HID + beam photos



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 6, 2008)

18 Million Candlepower, Phillips 130 H4 bulb

Specs and a pic can be found on Walmart's site here - http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5839257

Got one coming via flea-bay (Brand new in box from a UK supplier, £28.50 + £11 shipping for 48hour courier). Figured it would be a good step up towards a HID for not a lot of money, or could even be modded to a HID at some point. (I'm going to HID mod it, see further down the thread)

Is that candlepower figure genuine? :thinking: (somehow I don't think so, but if that's a 130W H4 bulb in there, I'd be expecting a pretty beefy output!)

Anyone got one of these already? Did a search and found reviews of the 10m candlepower version, but not this one.

Will do a review of it when it arrives if folks want one.


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*

hey,

That CP rating (like all cheap Halogen lights) is a lie. Id say maybe 0.4-0.5MCP not 18MCP. And runing 130w off a little 7ah is BADDDD. dont even know whats the point in that.

But I do like that housing, I'd diff mod it to a HID.


----------



## mr.squatch (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*

Is the reflector bigger than the 10mcp and 15mcp ones? If so, I'm in 

g


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*

That would make a long throwing HID conversion light.


----------



## Ra (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



mr.squatch said:


> Is the reflector bigger than the 10mcp and 15mcp ones? If so, I'm in
> 
> g



Total setup is exactly the same as the earlier Platinum Thor 15Mcp ! To regrab our attention, they gave it a new color and boosted the already highly exaggerated 15 million cp-claim to 18 million! So nothing new there !!..

But: Mostly, the reflector quality of these lights is decent enough to indeed mod it to a HID super thrower, like Patriot said..! Lots of room inside to play with!

Right now, I'm playing with a Platinum Thor and a 80watt HID ballast! Thanks to Lips...


Best regards,

Ra.


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



Flashanator 500mW said:


> But I do like that housing, I'd diff mod it to a HID.



Yep, this was one of my first mods. Thread.

-DF


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*

Thanks for the feedback guys. Like I said I was dubious about the candlepower rating, but when I saw it and saw the cheapness, I knew I had to get it to play with and start planning to turn it into a HID super thrower.

It looks identical to the Thor Platinum, except they've given it an almost olive drab rubberized finish, which I think makes it looks rather good. Certainly looks the same size reflector.

Now to start planning how to HID mod it. :rock:

Mind you, I'm a total noob, so time to check out the forum for a HOWTO!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



Ra said:


> Right now, I'm playing with a Platinum Thor and a 80watt HID ballast! Thanks to Lips...
> 
> Ra.




Wow, that sounds very exciting! I'll look forward to the results of yours and Lips project.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*

OK, I'm an utter noob at this, can someone confirm that I'm looking at the right shopping list here to do the conversion? 

H4 HID bulb (e.g. this one on ebay)
35 W HID Ballast (e.g. this one on ebay)
Wiring Loom to connect Ballast to battery (via the existing power switches) (e.g. this one on ebay)
Then I just dremel the reflector thingy off the bulb so it will light up the whole reflector in the Thor, mount it in the Thor instead of the existing bulb, and wire it all up to the existing power switches and the 12V battery the light comes with via the ballast and wiring loom?

Just for laughs, I'm thinking of replacing the "on/off" switch on the Thor with a SPST toggle switch under one of those "missile launcher" type flip up red spring loaded covers and relocating it to on top of the light body. 

What rated switch should I get? 10A? (the other swithch on the Thor could stay "as is" to act as a hi/lo beam selector)

I've had a look at some past conversion threads and I'm a little confused now as to what I need to buy! 

DiFiorentino - thanks for the link to your thread. Very helpful re: mounting the bulb in the flash head. I think the bulb on my shopping list is the same as the one you used?

Cheers!

P.S. Ra - can't wait to see photos of your 80W Thor Mod - sounds like it is going to be awesome!


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



mr.squatch said:


> Is the reflector bigger than the 10mcp and 15mcp ones? If so, I'm in
> 
> g



I'll post a size measurement for the reflector when mine arrives. Looks the same size in photos though.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



TallNHairyDave said:


> I'll post a size measurement for the reflector when mine arrives. Looks the same size in photos though.


 

I'm not at home at the moment but I believe it's a 9" reflector.


----------



## rufusdufus (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



Ra said:


> 80watt HID ballast! Thanks to Lips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I missed this can you expand on that please.


----------



## marmalizer (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

I bought a Thor X Colossus from Costco in Manchester for £25 and then converted it to HID with the following kit:- 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HID-XENON-CON...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

you can actually fit the ballast under the reflector. Still using the original switches for the moment.


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

Hey with that HID Mod, what do think of 6k light? As apose to 4.2K?

thx


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



marmalizer said:


> I bought a Thor X Colossus from Costco in Manchester for £25 and then converted it to HID with the following kit:-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HID-XENON-CON...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> 
> you can actually fit the ballast under the reflector. Still using the original switches for the moment.



Thanks for the pointer mate.

I'm now looking at a 50W ballast at the moment, and a 6000K bulb like your one (simply because I prefer 6000K to 4300K).

That kit looks the same sort of thing I'm looking at, so I'm reassured 

:twothumbs


----------



## basill (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

Thats a good plan, every time I wander round costco I am tempted to buy that light. Its a large reflector, what is the throw like with an ebay conversion? I would like to light up the clouds with one.
I`ll be watching this thread with anticipation

B


----------



## marmalizer (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

I read in this article that it's best to use a Hi bulb as it works best for the reflector.

http://www.pkp.net/thorhid.htm

And with it being the H4 kit there is no need to bodge anything, just a straight swap out.

I work as a security guard on a 100 acre site, and built this as one of the other guards had brought in a 5 million candle power spotlight 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...ment>C$cip=1500011176.Torches.htm#producttabs

But after 8 hours of charging the his battery only lasted about 30 mins before dimming out, with mine converted to HID I get about 70 mins before it starts to flicker.

 Hehe peed on his bonfire, also got a "wow, what the hell is that" from the girls on the night shift.


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



Flashanator 500mW said:


> Hey with that HID Mod, what do think of 6k light? As apose to 4.2K?
> 
> thx



I personally wouldn't go above 5000K. I have 4300K and 5000K in my cars and the 5000k is about as cool/blue as my eyes prefer. I've seen 6000K and that has a definite blue 'tinge' which some may like, but not I. While it is warmer in direct comparison, 4300K is still stark white. I would describe it as clear/white while 5000K starts to become cool/white; 6000K being blue/white. 

-DF


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

I would suggest the 4200-4300k bulbs. I have the Vector POB with a 6000k bulb, and I plan to replace them with 4x00k bulb because the tint is not what I'm after. You might like the higher value bulbs in cars, but they don't make a great flashlight IMHO.


----------



## Ra (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus (18 million cp)*



rufusdufus said:


> I missed this can you expand on that please.



Nope, at least, not until I've tested the ballast and know that everything is going to work right..

I also think that Flashlight Forums will have the first on testing results, CPF will follow soon after that..

Best,

Ra.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



DFiorentino said:


> I personally wouldn't go above 5000K. I have 4300K and 5000K in my cars and the 5000k is about as cool/blue as my eyes prefer. I've seen 6000K and that has a definite blue 'tinge' which some may like, but not I. While it is warmer in direct comparison, 4300K is still stark white. I would describe it as clear/white while 5000K starts to become cool/white; 6000K being blue/white.
> 
> -DF




+1 to that DF!

4300K is a beautiful white. When you get closer to 5000 colors start to loose some of their true-ness and by 6000K they're very washed out. Many think that bluer is cooler because of the automotive based fad but in real use the 6000K fairs rather poorly in my opinion.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

Thanks to all on the recommendations for 4300K. I shall re-appraise my choice of bulbs. :twothumbs

One question springs to mind from reading marmalizer's reply, and from doing a bit of "shopping around", I've only found one seller who is listing an H4 "hi" beam bulb that isn't an H4-3 telescopic Hi/Lo beam bulb (and they only list it at 6000K :sigh

Been talking to a very helpful UK based supplier, and the only non-telescopic H4 bulb they sell is an H4 bulb to be fitted into the lo-beam headlamp of a paired set of headlamps (one for hi, one for lo). If the Thor's reflector is tuned for hi-beam lamp position, then what should I do? :thinking:

Do I:

Get an H4 (lo) beam bulb and then try to bodge the bulb base so I can move it further into the reflector if needed?
Get a D2S bulb and try to source (or make) an adaptor ring so it will fit the H4 socket? (which will mean I can adjust it's position simply, but it will be a bit more of complex than using an H4).
Get a kit that has telescopic H4-3 bulbs and try to work out how the heck to wire up the telescoping mechanism to the second switch on the Thor's body so I can adjust it? (this is not really my preferred option to be honest, extra wiring complexity is making me  and the extra cost is a bit much)
Any one got any suggestions?

Cheers!

P.S. fired up the unmodified Thor this evening, shining it down the length of our back garden (about 90 feet). Laughed like a loon as it then illuminated not only our whole garden but the entire house opposite us (across the street from the back of our garden)


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



marmalizer said:


> I read in this article that it's best to use a Hi bulb as it works best for the reflector.
> 
> http://www.pkp.net/thorhid.htm
> 
> ...



 Nice one mate!

Thanks for the link to the guide.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



TallNHairyDave said:


> Thanks to all on the recommendations for 4300K. I shall re-appraise my choice of bulbs. :twothumbs
> 
> One question springs to mind from reading marmalizer's reply, and from doing a bit of "shopping around", I've only found one seller who is listing an H4 "hi" beam bulb that isn't an H4-3 telescopic Hi/Lo beam bulb (and they only list it at 6000K :sigh
> 
> ...




Regarding the Color, this thread has some good pics. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192653
Note the color of the green grass.


Regarding your 3 options I don't care for any of them...lol. I don't think there is enough "bodge" factor for option #1. One you remove the spacer ring the bulb really can't be pushed any deeper into the reflector than it's stop plate will allow. Removing the plate could be hairy because it also centers your bulb in three dimensions. Rigging it in some other way would be more than what I'd want to take on.

I also don't care for option #3 for obvious reasons.

I would have to take option #2 if those were my choices but how about contacting other suppliers with (Hi, 4200K H4s) I haven't searched myself lately but I recall some retailers stocking them. Does it have to be a UK dealer?


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



Patriot36 said:


> Regarding the Color, this thread has some good pics.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192653
> Note the color of the green grass.
> 
> ...



Thanks Patriot36.

I wasn't amazingly keen on any of those options but I've been having hell trying to find a set of H4 4300K hi-beam bulbs! I agree with you that #2 is the best of a bad bunch...

I'm open to non-UK suppliers as long as the shipping costs aren't crazy and I manage not to get hit with high import duties and fees which will end up making a single bulb cost more than the entire project! 

Dave


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



TallNHairyDave said:


> I wasn't amazingly keen on any of those options but I've been having hell trying to find a set of H4 4300K hi-beam bulbs! I agree with you that #2 is the best of a bad bunch...


Have you checked ebay? There are a few sellers in Asia who sell pairs of real HID bulbs in whatever color temp you want (well they have a few choices). Just be careful most bulbs that are listed on ebay as HID are not actually HID bulbs.

Like these or these


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



Stereodude said:


> Have you checked ebay? There are a few sellers in Asia who sell pairs of real HID bulbs in whatever color temp you want (well they have a few choices). Just be careful most bulbs that are listed as HID are not.
> 
> Like these




Good call Stereo. That's exactly where I saw them about a week ago. I'll see if I can find it again and post a link for you THD.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

Thanks SD and P36!

I've found a couple of other sellers, but they don't say whether or not their bulbs are "hi beam" or not. :sigh:

But then again, looking at the pics of their bulbs they look identical to the "lo beam" bulbs from the UK seller I've been talking to, so I'm now totally confused as to whether there is a difference between the two! (are hi beam bulbs longer or something? impossible to tell from the photos because there's no way to judge scale).


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



TallNHairyDave said:


> Thanks SD and P36!
> 
> I've found a couple of other sellers, but they don't say whether or not their bulbs are "hi beam" or not. :sigh:
> 
> But then again, looking at the pics of their bulbs they look identical to the "lo beam" bulbs from the UK seller I've been talking to, so I'm now totally confused as to whether there is a difference between the two! (are hi beam bulbs longer or something? impossible to tell from the photos because there's no way to judge scale).


I don't think there is a difference in the bulbs. The difference between the high and low beams are their reflectors and aim (I think).

Oh yeah, I think those bulbs are only 35W also. I haven't seen many 50W HIDs on ebay. Most automotive HIDs are 35W.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*



Stereodude said:


> I don't think there is a difference in the bulbs. The difference between the high and low beams are their reflectors and aim (I think).
> 
> Oh yeah, I think those bulbs are only 35W also. I haven't seen many 50W HIDs on ebay. Most automotive HIDs are 35W.




Thanks Stereodude. Going on your advice about the bulbs (which made a lot of sense!) I've just ordered myself a pair of 4300K 35W H4 single beam bulbs and a "slimline" 35W ballast.

Went with the 35W ballast partly on cost and partly because measuring up the 50W one it would have been a tight fit and I'd rather have prolonged bulb life than the extra 1000 or so lumens (the 50W one just overdrives a 35W HID bulb).

Hell, 3200 Lumens is going to be more than enough anyway! :laughing:

Now I just have to wait for both to arrive!


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

Well, that was painless.

HID bulb and ballast were a piece of cake to fit, and powering it up was even easier.

Not got any beamshots as yet I'm afraid - that will have to wait for the weekend when I can get out of London and somewhere darker! 

My Thor X HID colossus reflector does appear to have some manufacturing imperfections - the hotspot is not entirely circular and there are some definate rings in the spill. 

Seems rather floody too, but I'll see what it's like when I get up to Box Hill at the weekend and can give it a real test.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Cyclops Thor X Colossus - Modding to HID? Help!!! confused newbie!*

Here's quick "before and after" pics of the beam pattern on my ceiling.

Both were taken at f4.5 1/60s exposure. (No colour corrections done - straight out of camera, converted to JPG and shrunk only. Colour tints are from the camera auto white balance).

First, the 130W halogen bulb that it came with.






And now the 35W 4300K HID -it's not this green in reality, far whiter. I guess my K10D doesn't have a white balance setting for Xenon Arc light! 






Hid hotspot seems tighter, and possibly a little hotter. Hopefully this is going to be quite a thrower when I take it up to Box Hill for a test run at the weekend.

:rock:


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Went out and did some beam tests. Not going to bother posting them - beam quality with the HID was CRAP :mecry:

Have posted asking for advice over in Modded lights. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2443897

Any advice gratefully received. 

For the time being the Thor has had the H4 bulb put back in.

pissed off? just a little!


----------



## DM51 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm closing this thread and we'll continue in the new one.


----------

